# Will Console/PC gaming  die?



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

Just paste these lines in Google "Console gaming will die"
You will find a horde of different links pointing to Doom-n-Gloom articles about how console gaming is dying and mobile games will be the future 
Is this really possible? 



*Keep in mind that if both the consoles fail(PS4,Xbone) there won't be a large enough market for AAA/Hardcore games,And it won't make sense to make  AAA games only for PC(Market is small for PC due to piracy)So,consequently PC gaming will starve or Die.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh god, not again....

EDIT: I don't want to be rude since I realized that you might want an actual discussion, so here's my take:

 9 out of 10 of those "consoles/pcs are dead" statements are by guys who are invested in mobile gaming... of course they are going to proclaim that what they are doing is the future. Believe me, the same thing happened when the PS3/Xbox360 was launched- there are always some morons claiming to be "industry analysts" who say that the coming generation of consoles will be the last.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Oh god, not again....



Oh yes....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh god,not another console vs pc thread


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 29, 2013)

^ It's not, rather it's a (consoles+PC+handhelds) vs Moblle Games thread.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

@theserpent: I think this is more of a console & pc vs. mobile thread. 

The answer is no. Gamers will go where the games are. As darkv0id said, most of the doomsayers are people invested in mobile gaming. Unless the mobiles get standardized, universal button layouts, take up a form factor that is actually comfortable for long gaming sessions, become powerful enough to handle most of the games & most importantly somehow get developers like Paradox, Game Freak, Intelligent Systems, The Creative Assembly, Firaxis, Atlus, Gust, Cave, Treasure, SCE Japan Studio, Mistwalker, Monolith etc. start developing exclusively for mobile, not happening. 

What will happen is that AAA and Indies take up more and more of the Console and PC space while niche (read: some of the best) titles take up space in PC and Handhelds. Handhelds more so because of ニホ。This trend can already be seen where the primary output of Atlus & Gust has shifted to the 3DS and Vita (from the PS2) and that there were very few games like The Last Story released for consoles in the previous gen. This is largely due to rising development costs and the fact that such studios cannot afford them and because they are not small enough to take advantage of the Indie label. 

In the end people go where the games are. Once games stop coming out for PCs and Consoles they will die. I'll leave it to you to figure out when that will happen.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Just paste these lines in Google "Console gaming will die"
> You will find a horde of different links pointing to Doom-n-Gloom articles about how console gaming is dying and mobile games will be the future
> Is this really possible?
> 
> ...


not sure if troll post, or just curious.

PC gaming, and die? never. why? because a PC is always gonna be the most powerful device you are EVER gonna own.
can you stuff 32 gigs ram, multiple SSD's and quad graphics in a console? i think not.

tell me, can your console switch seamlessly between playing games, to editing the spreadsheets, as soon as the boss comes around?

you cannot kill off the PC, not just yet.

a console is just a PC dedicated to gaming.
stop being a rumor monger. only a crackhead retard would say something like that.
/thread.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> not sure if troll post, or just curious.
> 
> PC gaming, and die? never. why? because a PC is always gonna be the most powerful device you are EVER gonna own.
> can you stuff 32 gigs ram, multiple SSD's and quad graphics in a console? i think not.
> ...



I hope you realize 32GB RAM and multiple SSDs do not significantly impact PC video games as they stand today.


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2013)

Unless game developers ditch games for PC, PC gaming won't die.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2013)

mobiles transform into the consoles


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> stop being a rumor monger. only a crackhead retard would say something like that.
> /thread.


wow r00d !


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2013)

Mobile fanboys and content-consumer generation. The very same people who think PC is dead.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> not sure if troll post, or just curious.
> 
> PC gaming, and die? never. why? because a PC is always gonna be the most powerful device you are EVER gonna own.
> can you stuff 32 gigs ram, multiple SSD's and quad graphics in a console? i think not.
> ...



Not sure if PC fanboy post....Or *www.rw-designer.com/icon-view/6837.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> PC gaming, and die? never. why? because a PC is always gonna be the most powerful device you are EVER gonna own.



The consoles to be released this year are a step ahead than pc due to HSA and 8 core cpu.(i am not talking about $$$ pc which most cant afford )


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2013)

Its not about hardware 
Consoles are overly cautious with new payment models (price drops, free to play, bundles) 

AAA games are overproduced for any platform, those were on their way out before mobile games came along


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> not sure if troll post, or just curious.
> 
> PC gaming, and die? never. why? because a PC is always gonna be the most powerful device you are EVER gonna own.
> can you stuff 32 gigs ram, multiple SSD's and quad graphics in a console? i think not.
> ...



OK.. but did u hear about piracy possibilities in pc??

The gaming industry is not a charitable society that offers their AAA games all onto pc's. And there are intances of good developers stopping the game developments for pc. Piracy hurts and it really does the damage on pc. Having said that "pc wont die on games so soon", but the prices on pc games will increase steadily so as to make some win-win profits for the developers and to negate the piracy onslaught.

Also, as consoles are staying for much longer duration than any of the GC's today, developers find it easy to build it for the known (constant) specs than the pc's and all they do is port the console games onto pc. Which also means dying interest of developers on pc capabilities and "exclusive pc games". Recent example:: GTA4 and 5 (ironically GTA5 is still not announced for pc)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

Mobile gaming will take up a huge chunk of the gaming market.. but it wont replace it 

There was a time when people thought animal hunting, as a game-sport will end with development in societies...but no...hunting is hunting, its in our blood, and it still remains a popular "game" in North America and Slavic European nations.

PC gaming and Console gaming is in every gamer's blood, it will never die, it may wane, but never die out


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder why All game sites post some BS article about "How console gaming is going to die" with some "Expert"(Usually  some unknown Mobile Game dev) pulled out of someone's arse


----------



## theterminator (Sep 7, 2013)

Console/PC Gaming is here to stay. Mobile game developers can bark many times they want, "Kutte ki dum kabhi seedhi nahi hoti" . 
Gamers with 3 monitors & with the most advanced specs cannot even think of playing in a tiny little piece of sh!t . 
Unless, the PC/Console think otherwise  , the industry is here to stay. Gaming is what drives the PC market. Crysis is a test for the PC to test how much horsepower it has.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 8, 2013)

i am reading that console/pc gaming will die since last many years, but it actually getting stronger day by day. so no now days the concept of entertainment is chaning, now parents do buy console or gaming pc for kids,

i am reading that console/pc gaming will die since last many years, but it actually getting stronger day by day. so no now days the concept of entertainment is chaning, now parents do buy console or gaming pc for kids,


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as the PC survives, there will be games for it. Simple.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm 
Puzzle, tower defense best on touchscreens
Fps best on pc
Hack n slash best with motion controllers
2 player sports / fighting games best on consoles
Platformers/ racers good on all

The mobile market is everyone who owns a phone, not full of people who identify themselves as gamers. For pc and consoles, its only gamers market.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> As long as the PC survives, there will be games for it. Simple.


Not good/AAA games.
PC alone can't sustain the game industry


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 11, 2014)

games will always be part of us regardless of medium. it only takes time to see what will happen to gaming after 10 years from now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

Arey there are all type of people in this world. Some like to play on PC, some on consoles and some on mobiles. Whats so astonishing about this? 
Each of this segment is going to stay. 

Age 7-13 and age 35+ likes to play on mobile
The people between these 2 ends like to game on PC and consoles respectively, depending upon which hardware they posses. 
And not only this, people in teens and above like to game on all of these platforms if they posses all of them. 

So whats the rocket science?!?!?


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Hmm
> Puzzle, tower defense best on touchscreens
> Fps best on pc
> *Casual *Hack n slash best with motion controllers
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Still posting in 2015.

Still, the best gaming experiences are in PC/Console. It will be there for a long time. Unless, virtual reality gets better and cheaper.


----------

